
Reverse engineering and exploitation of a Little Snitch vulnerability - based2
https://sentinelone.com/blogs/shut-snitch-reverse-engineering-exploiting-critical-little-snitch-vulnerability-reverse-engineering-mac-os-x/
======
arm
As noted in the article, the newest version of Little Snitch (3.6.4) contains
fixes for the issues:

“ _Little Snitch developers Objective Development already released version
3.6.4 with fixes for both problems. Hat tip to them for the quick fix
turnaround and pleasant no-drama email exchange regarding these issues. You
should update your copy of Little Snitch as soon as possible._ ”

[http://f.cl.ly/items/260l0j2l0e1A1j0x2R0B/littlesnitch3_6_4....](http://f.cl.ly/items/260l0j2l0e1A1j0x2R0B/littlesnitch3_6_4.png)

------
wyager
It seems rather risky to trust one's network security to a software that is
not only closed-source, but actively tries to resist analysis. Great write-up.

~~~
EdwardCoffin
Did you notice that in the introductory paragraphs the author says of it: _I
personally make sure it’s the first thing I install when configuring new OS X
images._

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4u3p18/reverse_engi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4u3p18/reverse_engineering_and_exploitation_of_a_little/)

------
roddux
For those who don't know: Little Snitch is an OS X firewall, which prompts the
user to allow/deny any outbound connections.

This is a very detailed write-up, a good read.

------
cloudjacker
Using Little Snitch to run a pirated version of Little Snitch to find an
exploit in Little Snitch and notify Little Snith

